# VAPERITE - Here we grow again



## Vaperite South Africa (17/3/17)

It's been a while since we opened a new shop but, it won't be too much longer, with TWO new shops in the pipeline. Both locations are unique in that they do not encroach on other vendors and will serve some of you who have to travel some distance to load up on new vape gear and juice.

Locations will be announced as soon as we have definite launch dates for each location and we will have awesome launch events and specials at both openings.

Keep an eye on this thread for more details as they become available.

Upon opening both shops we will have ten shops in total and, for us, this is only the start of our journey so expect more shops, a lot more, and hopefully in your corner of the world sometime in the not too distant future.

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 1


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (6/4/17)

We will be signing the leases on the two new shop locations tomorrow. Shop fitting will commence later this month with opening dates towards the end of May.

Both are in shopping centres. The one shopping centre name starts with an A and the other with a B. 

Start guessing the names and locations and we will come up with a great prize for whoever gets both names right. Both locations are in Gauteng

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Quakes (6/4/17)

Atterbury Boulevard and Bryanston Shopping centre maybe?


----------



## JoeBlowsClouds (6/4/17)

Benmore gardens 
Atholl square


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (6/4/17)

I'll let you know when you are getting warm


----------



## RichJB (6/4/17)

Allen's Nek and Beltevreden Bark. Please let it be so.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RichJB (6/4/17)

Seriously, I have a feeling one might be Brightwater Commons in Randburg. The other one - Alberton City?


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (6/4/17)

RichJB said:


> Seriously, I have a feeling one might be Brightwater Commons in Randburg. The other one - Alberton City?



One is warm. The other not


----------



## Dimi (6/4/17)

Alberton City and Boulders Mall


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (7/4/17)

Dimi said:


> Alberton City and Boulders Mall



Getting colder


----------



## RichJB (7/4/17)

Brightwater Commons and Atterbury Value Mart in Ptown then.


----------



## Quakes (7/4/17)

brightwater commons
Atholl Square


----------



## WELIHF (7/4/17)

Brightwater Commons and Menlyn

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## Quakes (7/4/17)

Brightwater commons
Atlyn Shopping Centre


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (24/4/17)

Looks like we need to throw in some clues:

1. Both future shop sites are located in shopping centres with a Woolworths Food.
2. Neither of them are East or South of Joburg.

Keep guessing


----------



## Rayzor (24/4/17)

Centurion and fourways?? 

Sent from my Hisense F31 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rayzor (24/4/17)

We can at least narrow down from there  

Sent from my Hisense F31 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (24/4/17)

Rayzor said:


> Centurion and fourways??
> 
> Sent from my Hisense F31 using Tapatalk



One is warm. In fact, very warm!


----------



## Rayzor (24/4/17)

Broadacres by any chance? 

Sent from my Hisense F31 using Tapatalk


----------



## Quakes (24/4/17)

Broad acres \ Alberton City?


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (24/4/17)

Rayzor said:


> Broadacres by any chance?
> 
> Sent from my Hisense F31 using Tapatalk



All I will say is that you must guess both locations to get a nod and the prize. Hope that's enough of an answer


----------



## RichJB (24/4/17)

Appletons Village and Blue Valley Mall.


----------



## Quakes (24/4/17)

Broad acres \ All Saints shopping Centre


----------



## Quakes (24/4/17)

Bright water commons \ All Saints shopping Centre


----------



## Quakes (24/4/17)

Appletons village \ Broad acres


----------



## Quakes (24/4/17)

Bryan Park \ Appletons village

This is really not easy!


----------



## Dimi (24/4/17)

Broad acres and Arcadia Shopping centers


----------



## Dimi (24/4/17)

Broad acres and Atholl Square


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (24/4/17)

Quakes said:


> Appletons village \ Broad acres



We have a winner! Well done @Quakes. We will be in touch shortly to arrange your prize

Broadacres Shopping Centre, Fourways (far enough from Cloud Lounge and Vape King that we won't step on each other's toes)

Appletons Village, Malibongwe Drive, Randburg (Where the first Rocamama's was opened)

Opening dates targeting end May / early June

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Dimi (24/4/17)

Broad acres and Atterbury Boulevard


----------



## RichJB (24/4/17)

Appletons is great, quite close to me. I hope you'll be stocking DIY supplies there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (24/4/17)

RichJB said:


> Appletons is great, quite close to me. I hope you'll be stocking DIY supplies there.



We will have DIY @RichJB. Not the largest shop but we will make full use of the space we have. It's the shop next to Clicks

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Quakes (24/4/17)

Thank you @Vaperite South Africa
I was really hoping Appletons Village was one as I work just around the corner!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (24/4/17)

And we are accepting CVs for both shops if anyone knows of some young and motivated vapers looking to work for a progressive vape retailer. 

Email: barry@vaperite.co.za

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Batiatus (3/5/17)

So what was the prize @Quakes ?


----------



## Quakes (3/5/17)

Batiatus said:


> So what was the prize @Quakes ?


I don't know yet, Vaperite got my info and informed that they will gather the prize and will let me know.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Max (3/5/17)

Hi @Batiatus - you've been watching Spartacus I see


----------



## Batiatus (3/5/17)

Max said:


> Hi @Batiatus - you've been watching Spartacus I see


lol, I wonder how did you figure that out.... 
I love Spartacus... To think of it, I haven't watched it in a while.
You also a fan?


----------



## MrDeedz (3/5/17)

LOnehill?


----------



## Max (3/5/17)

@Batiatus - yes - runs a close parallel to Arena - on of the books that set the stage for The Roman series of books by Simon Scarrow. 

The House of Batiatus - frikken awesome stage.


----------



## Quakes (4/5/17)

Thank you SO much @Vaperite South Africa I didn't expect this big prize. I appreciate the prize, you just made my day!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------

